
How to Convert Old Film Reels with a Raspberry Pi - sohkamyung
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/how-to-convert-old-film-reels-with-a-raspberry-pi
======
cooper12
I'm really blown away at the quality considering a raspberry pi camera module
was used. Based on the green ribbon (as opposed to blue in the previous model)
I'm guessing they used the second version of the camera module. This version
uses a Sony IMX219 8-megapixel sensor [0] which is pretty much a smartphone
camera. (it was also used on the Nexus 9) Though considering that the module
costs around $20 it seems fair. (I usually just associate the RaspPi with
"cheap")

[0]: [https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/camera-
module-v2/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/camera-module-v2/)

------
scalaris373
I tried a very similar setup using a beaglebone black a couple of years ago.
It never quite worked, and it's since sitting in the "pending projects"
drawer. After looking at this, I'll definetly try again using your methods.

Using the projector lens in reverse is a great idea, and doing multiple
exposures and combining them is just genious, I never would have come up with
this, great job!

------
mgamache
This is a really good effort. My father had my family's 8mm & Super 8
transferred to DV about 10 years ago. The quality was just okay. This is
absolutely amazing. He sort of talked about it, but one of the issues is the
frame rate mismatch when trying to capture with a DSLR set to video (or video
camera). Also, I would like to know what extra lens was used for the pi.

~~~
sohkamyung
I took a look at his wiki to see if this information (extra lens used) was
mentioned. There is a section on Parts Selection [1] which mentions a
discussion about the Pi Camera and Lens [2] but that only sends me to a blank
page.

Maybe he will update it with more information in the future.

[1] [https://github.com/jphfilm/rpi-film-capture/wiki/Parts-
Selec...](https://github.com/jphfilm/rpi-film-capture/wiki/Parts-Selection)

[2] [https://github.com/jphfilm/rpi-film-capture/wiki/Camera-
and-...](https://github.com/jphfilm/rpi-film-capture/wiki/Camera-and-
Optics.md)

